# Antena para 80M (LSB) 3.7-3.9 mhz



## lsedr (Mar 28, 2011)

Saludos amigos foreros

Estoy por construir una antena para 80M para el Transceptor Novicio LSB de 80 M de LW3DYL que ya lo arme....

Vivo en una segunda planta y me intereza informacion en espanol ya que he encontrado mucha informacion pero en ingles y asi no la entiendo mucho.

Solo dispongo de nucleos toroidales de 1.5 pulgadas + o -

Colaboren conmigo en esto.
gracias

Econtr esta pero no especifica el diametro de las bobinas
http://www.iw5edi.com/ham-radio/?a-short-dipole-for-80-meters,31


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 29, 2011)

otro post, ahora de antenas 
Yo lo que haria es hacer un sintonizador de antena y una antena de cable largo, asi me ahorro mucho mas espacio, además es portatil.







ahi mismo aparece el esquema. Usa un t-200 que es un TOROIDE... de los grandotes. (aprox. 2 a 3 pulgadas de diametro externo.
luego en resonancia usa un variable de 200pF aprox.
Pero yo creo que por la irrisoria potencia de ese transceptor, usar un dipolo horizontal simple no creo que sea gran problema, salvo el espacio. Se podra usar un dipolo de 20m o de 40m para transmitir en 80? (lo digo por que esas bandas mas superiores caen justo en los armonicos de la frecuencia original y pueden resonar bien, como para ser una antena multibanda


----------



## lsedr (Mar 30, 2011)

ok. Te referís a esto ??:


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 30, 2011)

eso! de hecho ese diseño esta mucho mejor que el otro que envié. usa bobinas de aire.


----------



## lsedr (Mar 31, 2011)

oK. Yo quiero hacer esta pero no se que es el balun que el autor habla....
http://www.lw3ewz.com.ar/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=255


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 2, 2011)

De este...






Se enrollan en este caso 8 a 10 vueltas de cable RG213 @ RG58 sobre un tubo de PVC de 20-25cm de diametro.

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 2, 2011)

Si tenés espacio para "bajar" una antena desde donde estás hasta el piso (a 45 grados), te puedo pasar una antena que usé por mucho tiempo.


----------



## lsedr (Abr 4, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Si tenés espacio para "bajar" una antena desde donde estás hasta el piso (a 45 grados), te puedo pasar una antena que usé por mucho tiempo.



no entendí lo que decís pero pasale


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 5, 2011)

Esta antena me dio muy buenos resultados.
Es un dipolo plegado de 3 hilos (1/4 de onda) alimentado en la base.
La separación entre los cables es de 30 centímetros, y para 3.5 MHz el largo es de 20 metros.
Justo a la entrada le puse un balum 6:1 para no tener necesidad de llegar con un cable de alta impedancia. Nunca probé con uno 12:1, pero creo que valdría la pena.
Este diseño en el único lugar que lo vi es en el libro "Las antenas" de Braul/Piat.
Tuve que hacer el dibujo porque miré por internet a ver si estaba y no lo pude encontrar. Sepan disculpar pero soy muuuuuuuuy malo con el Paint 
Lo que está en color marrón son los separadores (tuve que poner varios) los cuales fueron hechos en madera dura.


----------



## lsedr (Abr 6, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 51122
> Esta antena me dio muy buenos resultados.
> Es un dipolo plegado de 3 hilos (1/4 de onda) alimentado en la base.
> La separación entre los cables es de 30 centímetros, y para 3.5 MHz el largo es de 20 metros.
> ...



gracias amigo estare analizando el asunto.....


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 7, 2011)

me dieron ganas de armarme una pequeña radio de onda corta (aprox. 10w) y tengo que hacerme la antena.

Andare en las mismas, pero menos mal que me llevo bien con los vecinos y podria pedir si me dejan que un brazo de mi dipolo para 25m este en el patio vecino y el otro este en mi patio. Tendre que comprar material y ademas para pruebas armare algun QRP de no mas de 200mW. Que les parece? 

alguien me sugiere algun transmisor (que no sea el microhobby porque no consigo el IC TTL) que sea a mosfet en la salida y que no supere mas de 3 transistores (incl. el mosfet)?


----------



## lsedr (Abr 7, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> me dieron ganas de armarme una pequeña radio de onda corta (aprox. 10w) y tengo que hacerme la antena.
> 
> Andare en las mismas, pero menos mal que me llevo bien con los vecinos y podria pedir si me dejan que un brazo de mi dipolo para 25m este en el patio vecino y el otro este en mi patio. Tendre que comprar material y ademas para pruebas armare algun QRP de no mas de 200mW. Que les parece?
> 
> alguien me sugiere algun transmisor (que no sea el microhobby porque no consigo el IC TTL) que sea a mosfet en la salida y que no supere mas de 3 transistores (incl. el mosfet)?



Ok. y es legal transmitir así en SW ????


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 10, 2011)

no es legal pero existen muchisimas radios piratas que emiten en onda corta. usualmente usan el 6925 khz como canal pirata, ademas no se toma tanto en cuenta el uso de la onda corta en comparacion de la AM-FM comercial .


----------



## lsedr (Abr 10, 2011)

Pues creo que pondre una estacion en SW para mi jeejejeje


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 11, 2011)

con ese tx que tienes... cambia cristal y adelante!


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 17, 2011)

Hola gente por ahí tengo algunas publicaciones sobre antenas compactas si les interesa las escaneo y subo les adelanto que todas utilizan un sintonizador de antena si alguno  le interesa solo avisen.
saludos a todos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 17, 2011)

una antenita que sea chica por favor!! (no tenemos nada de espacio)


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 17, 2011)

A pedido de mumish acá dejo esquemas de antenas algunas cortas y alguna que otra larga,como dije antes hay que usarlas con sintonizador de antenas personalmente solo he probado dos de las que están publicadas. La antena modelo puma y la antena Helicoidal con un desempeño aceptable diría yo, durante tiempo use un alambre largo de casi 50 Mts lo tire desde la planta baja de la casa de mis viejos hasta el edificio del frente la verdad no me puedo quejar, les hablo del año 96, ahora vivo en otra ciudad y solo tengo un dipolo para 10Mts esto se debe a que alquilo por acá, bueno espero sea de utilidad para todos y a experimentar.

PD: adjunte un roimetro y unos TX de AM
PD2: disculper por subir los archivos de esta forma pero no se por que el comprimido rar no me lo deja subir

Este es el ultimo archivo que faltaba. Ahora si saludos a todos.


----------



## fredd2 (Abr 17, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> otro post, ahora de antenas
> Yo lo que haria es hacer un sintonizador de antena y una antena de cable largo, asi me ahorro mucho mas espacio, además es portatil.
> 
> 
> ...



Si lo que no tenes es espacio el cable largo no es lo mas apropiado, para que sea efectivo debe tener (si mal no recuerdo) 3 1/2 onda de largo, en este caso para los 3,5 mhz serian 120 metros de cable o mas.
Creo que para lo que quiere hacer el muchacho lo mejor seria un dipolo de 1/2 onda y si no tiene espacio fisico hacerlos con bobinas de carga o bobinas resonantes, si buscas en google la antena "pamperita" te va ayudar mucho para hacerla monobanda ya que es un diseño modificado de una monobanda.Yo en lo personal descartaria de lleno el uso de un acoplador/sintonizador/t match ya que calculando bien en X frecuencia la ROE para ambos lados de la frecuencia sera baja, incluso puede que tenga ROE bastante plana en toda la frecuencia.
Lamentablemente en HF hay que elegir la mejor antena para el espacio que tenemos, sobre todo en las bandas altas 160 m y 80m donde muchas veces no queda otro remedio a acortar fisicamente la antena.
Saludos


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 18, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> A pedido de mumish acá dejo esquemas de antenas algunas cortas y alguna que otra larga,como dije antes hay que usarlas con sintonizador de antenas personalmente solo he probado dos de las que están publicadas. La antena modelo puma y la antena Helicoidal con un desempeño aceptable diría yo, durante tiempo use un alambre largo de casi 50 Mts lo tire desde la planta baja de la casa de mis viejos hasta el edificio del frente la verdad no me puedo quejar, les hablo del año 96, ahora vivo en otra ciudad y solo tengo un dipolo para 10Mts esto se debe a que alquilo por acá, bueno espero sea de utilidad para todos y a experimentar.
> 
> PD: adjunte un roimetro y unos TX de AM
> PD2: disculper por subir los archivos de esta forma pero no se por que el comprimido rar no me lo deja subir
> ...



gracias amigo por compartirlo


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 18, 2011)

De nada megaman, espero se a de utilidad para todos una cosa mas los archivos que están con el numero 2 es la continuación del que esta sin numero.
saludos


----------



## Megaman777 (Abr 18, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> De nada megaman, espero se a de utilidad para todos una cosa mas los archivos que están con el numero 2 es la continuación del que esta sin numero.
> saludos



OK gabriel gracias


----------



## gabriel77sur (Abr 19, 2011)

Hola muchachos, estaba mirando la antena que dejo isdr y no fue muy difícil calcular el diámetro de las bobinas, tampoco creo que sea tan importante siempre que se respete las inductancia de las misma el autor dice que debe ser de 67,83uh, usando el mini ring core tenemos 110 vueltas de alambre con un diámetro máximo de 0.9 mm sobre una forma de 25mm de diámetro o podemos tener la misma inductancia con 58 vueltas de alambre de diámetro máximo de 1,7 sobre una forma de 50 mm de diámetro 

Saludos a todos


----------



## gabriel77sur (Sep 2, 2012)

Hola muchachos disculpen por abrir este tema otra ves pero me han surgido varias dudas sobre una antena vertical que arme les paso a comentar.

La antena que arme es una vertical con bobina de carga en el centro tipo látigo (es una antena que se usa en automóviles) la bobina especifica un uso entre los 3600 Khz y los 3900 Khz la cuestión es que la ajuste acortando la varilla hasta dejarla resonando en los 3650 Khz curiosamente el roe es de 1:1,5 para mi es aceptable, hasta acá esta todo bien pero me mis dudas surgieron al conectar un mfj-259 que me presto un colega, cuando coloque el analizador de antena obtuve estas mediciones 3632 Khz 50 ohm y roe de 1:2 lo cual me pareció alto por lo cual me llevo a buscar el menor roe y obtuve los siguientes datos 3616 Khz 100 ohm y roe 1:1,7.

Bueno tras obtener estos datos quede totalmente desconcertado y procedí a medir una carga fantasma creyendo que el problema era el mfj pero los resultados fueron satisfactorios roe 1:1 y 50 ohm en todas las bandas no conforme medí una antena tipo paraguita cortada a 146.610 Mhz y los resultados fueron totalmente positivos 1:1,2 de roe y 50 ohm de impedancia y por ultimo medí una vertical para VHF y obtuve datos similares a la de la antena de HF, ahora quede totalmente desorientado que esta pasando si alguien me pude explicar estaria muy agradecido, saludos


----------



## alfa34 (Sep 3, 2012)

Compas aqui esta un link sobre una antena de ferrita para HF es para los 40M pero modificando un poco las bobinas las pueden hacer llegar a 80M solo que es mas preferible que se utilize en QRP porque puede irradiar muchos armonicos si se utiliza con señales mas fuertes, posteo el link http://www.qsl.net/eb1hbk/taller/porra.html y le sugiero al compa David Guetta un receptor de conversion directa ahorita en eso estoy yo solo que en uno de 40M yo postie el famoso pixie esos son de conversion directa y son faciles de hacer https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/legendario-pixie-transceptor-diminuto-todos-tiempos-79527/


----------



## fredd2 (Sep 4, 2012)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola muchachos disculpen por abrir este tema otra ves pero me han surgido varias dudas sobre una antena vertical que arme les paso a comentar.
> 
> La antena que arme es una vertical con bobina de carga en el centro tipo látigo (es una antena que se usa en automóviles) la bobina especifica un uso entre los 3600 Khz y los 3900 Khz la cuestión es que la ajuste acortando la varilla hasta dejarla resonando en los 3650 Khz curiosamente el roe es de 1:1,5 para mi es aceptable, hasta acá esta todo bien pero me mis dudas surgieron al conectar un mfj-259 que me presto un colega, cuando coloque el analizador de antena obtuve estas mediciones 3632 Khz 50 ohm y roe de 1:2 lo cual me pareció alto por lo cual me llevo a buscar el menor roe y obtuve los siguientes datos 3616 Khz 100 ohm y roe 1:1,7.
> 
> Bueno tras obtener estos datos quede totalmente desconcertado y procedí a medir una carga fantasma creyendo que el problema era el mfj pero los resultados fueron satisfactorios roe 1:1 y 50 ohm en todas las bandas no conforme medí una antena tipo paraguita cortada a 146.610 Mhz y los resultados fueron totalmente positivos 1:1,2 de roe y 50 ohm de impedancia y por ultimo medí una vertical para VHF y obtuve datos similares a la de la antena de HF, ahora quede totalmente desorientado que esta pasando si alguien me pude explicar estaria muy agradecido, saludos



El tema de las antenas verticales es que la mayoria requieren planos de tierra para que sean efectivas, te adjunto una tabla con largo de irradiantes y las bobinas, no te asustes por lo "chicas" que quedan jeje, dan buen resultado cuando el espacio es poco.
http://www.cx2ua.com.uy/verticales.html
Otro tema que no comentas, si la bobina probaste la resonancia afuera o una ves colocada en la antena, porque vas a tener valores totalmente diferente afuera tenes una medida y cuando la colocas tenes inductancia+irradiante con lo cual se te va todo al demonio.
Saludos


----------



## gabriel77sur (Sep 4, 2012)

Hola fredd2 gracias por tu respuesta la verdad mis conocimientos son muy básicos y mucho mas en este tema te comento la antena la arme y con un roimetro fui buscando el menor roe  como comente según el roimetro me daba un roe de 1:1,5 a 3650 Khz creí que había quedado bien la sorpresa fue al conectar el MFJ-259 que un colega me presto los datos que me dio son muy diferentes y me ha confundido, por ahora voy a colocar unos radiales y voy a ver como se comporta los tendré al tanto, saludos


----------



## fredd2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Eso que te pasa me parece que es por que "volves loco" al roimetro, te debe estar bajando tension por la malla del cable, justamente para eso son los radiales o contra antena, tene cuidado si te baja tension por la malla sabes que fulero es que te queme la boca el microfono!.
Otra cosa que me olvidaba a veces la linea de transmision (coaxil) se vuelve parte del irradiante cuando no hay la X impedancia del equipo (que deberia ser resistiva) cuando alargas o acortas el cable te varia la roe, ponele un choke antes de la antena si podes con un diametro generoso, en internet hay varios links sobre chokes.Saludos y buen finde


----------

